
10 Tips for Building a Profitable Business » Dogster Inc. Company Blog - swdesignguy
http://blog.dogster.com/2008/11/18/10-tips-for-building-a-profitable-business/
======
callmeed
Some good, sound business advice.

Is it ironic that a social network for dogs knows how to turn a profit–but not
a certain social network for humans?

~~~
josefresco
Good point, but I think the reason why FB and YT are failing to make decent
profits is because they choose to. Each are trying to monetize a model in a
'certain' way and not considering drastic measures that would make each _very_
profitable. Imagine if YT started charging for accounts. Sure their numbers
would drop dramatically but the remaining, paying accounts would mean huge
revenue numbers for YT and would cut their server costs by a huge %.

